# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: τροποποιήσεις πακέτων WHAT’S UP, COSMOKAPTA, FROG

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Α. Ανακοινώνεται η από 19/10/2022 εμπορική διάθεση των παρακάτω νέων πακέτων για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας WHAT’S UP, COSMOKAPTA, FROG με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:

*Συνδρομητές* 
*Πακέτο* 
*Ενσωματωμένη χρήση* 
*Διάρκεια Ισχύος* 
*Χρέωση* 

*Καρτοκινητής* 
*WHAT’S UP,* 
*COSMOKAPTA, FROG* 
UNLIMITED GIGA DAY
Απεριόριστα GB
24 ώρες
2€

UNLIMITED GIGA ΣΚ
Απεριόριστα GB
1 Σαββατοκύριακο
2,5€

UNLIMITED
GIGA WEEK
Απεριόριστα GB
7 ημέρες
6,5€

*WHAT’S UP* 
After Dark Unlimited
Απεριόριστα GB
30 ημέρες, από τις 22:00 έως τις 08:00
6,5€




Το πακέτο GigaΣΚ Unlimited μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί από  Δευτέρα στις 00:00:00 έως και Σάββατο στις 23:59:59. Τα GB του πακέτου έχουν ισχύ από την Παρασκευή στις 18:00:00 έως και την Κυριακή στις 23:59:59.Το πακέτο UNLIMITED GIGA WEEK μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι 2 φορές κάθε ημερολογιακό μήνα.Η επανενεργοποίηση UNLIMITED GIGA  DAY και του UNLIMITED GIGA WEEK μπορεί να γίνει μετά τη λήξη προγενέστερου ίδιου πακέτου.Το πακέτο After Dark Unlimited διατίθεται μόνο σε συνδρομητές WHAT’S UPΤα ΜΒ των πακέτων είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση σε περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ με τα ακόλουθα όρια:
o 1613 ΜΒ για το πακέτο UNLIMITED GIGA DAY,  o 2016 ΜΒ για το πακέτο UNLIMITED GIGA ΣΚ, και  o 5242ΜΒ για το πακέτο UNLIMITED GIGA WEEK. 

Πέραν των ανωτέρω ορίων και μέχρι την κατανάλωση των διαθέσιμων ΜΒ, εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον χρέωση περιαγωγής 0,00248€/ΜΒ για την οποία ο συνδρομητής θα ενημερώνεται και με γραπτό μήνυμα.

Τα ΜΒ του πακέτου After Dark Unlimited δεν είναι διαθέσιμα για χρήση σε περιαγωγή.

Στις  παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνεται  Φ.Π.Α. 24%. 

Β) Ανακοινώνεται ότι από  21/11/2022: 

Για όλους τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP, COSMOKAPTA, FROG παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πακέτων PLAY NOW UNLIMITED, GIGA DAY και Mobile Internet 120MB. Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τα παραπάνω πακέτα έως και την 20/11/22, θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση του όγκου δεδομένων του πακέτου μέχρι τη κατανάλωση ή τη λήξη του, όποιο εκ των δύο συμβεί πρώτο.Για όλους τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP, COSMOKAPTA, FROG,  το εμπορικά διαθέσιμο πακέτο GigaDay Max μετονομάζεται σε GigaDay. Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά του πακέτου παραμένουν ως έχουν.Για τους συνδρομητές WHAT’S UP, παύει η εμπορική διάθεση του πακέτου Αfter
Dark 5000’ προς What’s Up. Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει το
παραπάνω πακέτο έως και την 20/11/22, θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση του όγκου δεδομένων του πακέτου μέχρι τη κατανάλωση ή τη λήξη του, όποιο εκ των δύο συμβεί πρώτο.

Οι συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων καρτοκινητής COSMOTE έχουν δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους εντός 30 ημερών από τη θέση σε ισχύ των ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεων υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι τα αποτελέσματα της καταγγελίας επέρχονται όχι νωρίτερα από την προηγούμενη ημέρα από την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης των ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεων. Οι συνδρομητές που θα καταγγείλουν τη σύμβασή τους σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω, μπορούν να αιτηθούν την επιστροφή του χρηματικού τους υπολοίπου το οποίο θα τους επιστραφεί, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα έχουν προβεί σε αγορά κάποιου εκ των πακέτων μέχρι την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης της παρούσας ανακοίνωσης, εντός τριάντα (30) ημερών από την αίτησή τους.

Στους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας από το χρηματικό ποσό της ανανέωσης αφαιρείται τέλος καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας 10%. Εφαρμόζεται μηδενικό τέλος (0%) για φυσικά πρόσωπα δεκαπέντε (15) έως και είκοσι εννέα (29) ετών, αφού εγγραφούν σε ειδική εφαρμογή του gov.gr., για ένα αριθμό ανά δικαιούχο, στην πρώτη τιμολόγηση στα συμβόλαια ή στην επόμενη ανανέωση στη καρτοκινητή .

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής τηλεφωνίας στο www.cosmote.gr/fk 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε από κινητό την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση) ή επισκεφτείτε τη σελίδα www.cosmote.gr ή την ιστοσελίδα whatsup.gr. Η καρτοκινητή FROG είναι προϊόν COSMOTE. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών FROG στο 1299 από κινητό FROG (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση) ή στο (+30) 697 100 1299 από σταθερό ή άλλο κινητό τηλέφωνο ή επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα frogmobile.gr.

----------

